# FINALLY got our TDI



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

... not because we couldn't pass it before, but because we finally found a test that didn't fill up withing 15 minutes of being announced. *lol* 

While at Care A Lot (local pet supply store) a couple of weekends ago, I noticed a flier for the Gloucester Kennel Club's "Fun Day". It's mostly a way for them to find new members, get word out about classes, and raise some funds for the club - they were offering sample obedience classes, an option to try out rally, and testing for the CGC and TDI.

We had a really great time. The Kennel Club owns a small property north of Gloucester, which is about a 30 minute drive from where we live. It's nothing fancy - an open training field and a roofed-over area (like a picnic shelter) for the displays and training when it rains. 

Abby and I tried out the rally course and did really well with it - except the recall and sit in front because we've never practiced that before. Ours is usually a recall and sit next to me, in the heel position. We also got to meet plenty of nice people and dogs, some who were in the club and some who came to check it out like we did.

Toward the middle of the event, we got to take our TDI test. There were about eight people testing for the CGC and two people testing for the TDI. The atmosphere was really relaxed and we had no trouble passing. Abby did really great during the supervised separation, which had been our biggest issue during the CGC and which we've been working on a lot. No sweat this time around.

I still have to get our vet to fill in the veterinary form, so I can take that and the registration form and send them in to Therapy Dogs International to get the ID card (and insurance) for Abby and I to go on visits.


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations. now you can be therapy pet. my cocker was for almost 6 years, haven't had marley in to do cgc yet, still needs a bit more work on the stay. enjoy your visits...so much joy is brought to people when the pets come in.









have a good day


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Abby and Chris!!! What an awesome, rewarding day. Here is to Abby continuing to bring tons of joy and love into the lives of people all over!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Very well done Abby.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Congratulations. now you can be therapy pet.


We've done therapy dog work for the past year and a half prior to moving, actually, we just weren't registered with TDI before.









But yes, we're looking forward to getting the TDI ID card and getting back into it locally on our own, now that we're settled in our new location.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... That's Awesome!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

_ Of course _ you had no problems passing the test.









Still, congratulations to you both!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

That's terrific, congratulations!


----------

